# New owner, advice needed!



## Skiff85 (Sep 11, 2014)

So I have always wanted ferrets, and recently, after much research and deliberation I decided I was ready so I got in touch with a local guy that breeds them and got 2 Jill kits. So I have had them now for almost 2 weeks and there is one thing that I really need help with.

Litter Training: So I got them a litter tray, and everyday when I get them out to play, I put it in the corner, and if they need to go, they will use it without fail. I put it in their hutch since day 1 and they used it for a while, but now they started using the opposite corner. I figured if I moved it to the corner they were using it would solve my problem. It didn't. They started using the corner I took it from lol. How do I get them to use it?

I know its only been 2 weeks, and I'm not expecting miracles, it just seems like they are mocking me lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

can you put a tray In each corner? that way they will always use the tray?


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

Not every ferret will use a tray, you could try putting some bedding(blanket) in the corners you dont want them to use, or maybe just admit defeat and put newspaper in all the corners lol.


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Stick with it, it took one of my boys 6 weeks but now he's great,

I would put a tray in every corner x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

also don't clean the trays so much when they 1st learn as they will smell where they have gone and go back to it, ferrets are clean by nature


----------

